# StarCraft latency issues...need help please!!



## Stridder44 (Aug 19, 2003)

Every time I try and host a game in StarCraft, it says I have too high a latency for other people to join, much less for me to host (I can make the game but no one will join). And every time I try and join another game, it will always lag. I usually figure it must be someone else because I have DSL and SC should not be a problem. However, I was just in a game and someone was lagging and it asked if I wanted to drop the player, so I did, and when I did, Everyone was kicked but me. So now Im beginning to think there is some setting on my Mac that's giving me high latency (i.e., a firewall maybe?). I have a Router so that might cause problems. But can anyone help?


----------



## Vash137 (Aug 23, 2003)

I am not sure, but I do not think Starcraft will work behind a router.  I remeber that problem that I had when trying to play behind Airport.  I am sure though, that 2 people behind one router can not do SC battle.net at the same time. (even with different CD-Keys)  Check the blizzard site's FAQ on Starcraft and routers.


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

Wow, i've only heard of that happening with a 56k. 
Don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Stridder44 (Aug 31, 2003)

yea, it's bizzare for me too.......


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 10, 2003)

I run Starcraft on B.net behind a Linksys router, and everything functions normally for me.  I *have* experienced the same symptoms you have, Stridder, but it's been rare.

--->>> B.net screen name:  MacUzer  (I usually play b.net west)


----------

